# Fuchskauten Downhill am 24. Dezember



## EvoOlli (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo !!!

Ich habe zufällig gelesen, das es letztes Jahr am Heiligabend-Morgen einen 'Downhill' von der Fuchskaute nach Herborn gab. 

Wird dieses Jahr wieder etwas ähnliches veranstaltet ? Weiß da jemand Bescheid ?

Gruß

EvoOlli


----------



## Principia (18. Dezember 2003)

geh ich mal stark von aus.
da es diese veranstaltung [die von www.schneider-sports.de veranstaltet wird] schon seit mehreren jahren gibt, denke ich das es dieses jahr wieder so sein wird 

ruf doch einfach mal bei dennen an !

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (18. Dezember 2003)

Klingt interessant. Könnt ihr mir eine PM schicken, was genau da läuft? Wäre cool!


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (21. Dezember 2003)

60 - 70 Biker stürtzen sich von der Fuchskaute ins Tal nach Herborn. Dort gibt es bei der Fa. Schneider-Sports die Möglichkeit sein Bike zu säubern. Wahrwscheinlich auch wieder Glühwein und andere leckere Sachen. 
Der Event genießt bei uns mittlerweile Kultstatus. Bilder der letzten Jahre findest du auf unserer HP unter -Events / Highlights-

Na dann bis Mittwochmorgen. 

Uwe


----------



## EvoOlli (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

kannst Du mir kurz die Strecke beschreiben ? Es werden doch bestimmt auch einige HM bergauf gemacht ? 
Mir gehts um die Auswahl des Bikes und der Klamotten...

Gruß

EvoOlli


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo EvoOlli ,

da die Fuchskaute der höchste Punkt in der Gegend ist, geht s überwiegend bergab. Abgesehen von einigen kürzeren, steilen Anstiegen. 
Bei den Klamotten würde ich mich auf viel Dirt einstellen. Mehrmals gab es auch schon Blitzeis, vielleicht haben wir dieses Mal ja auch wieder soviel Glück.

Bis dann

Uwe


----------



## EvoOlli (21. Dezember 2003)

Uiui....das macht die Entscheidung natürlich schwer....mal sehen wie es Mittwoch morgen aussieht....Freue mich schon drauf.

Gruß

EvoOlli


P.S.: Komme auf jeden Fall mit einem Nicolai Bike )


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi EvoOLLI,

habe kein Nicolai-Bike gesehen. Hast du ausgeschlafen?

Uwe


----------



## EvoOlli (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja, musste ich  Ich war den Abend vorher noch weg und da ist es ein wenig später geworden. Wie wars denn ? Waren genug Leute dabei ?

Gruß

EvoOlli


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi EvoOlli,
der Event war wie jedes Jahr echt geil. Das Wetter war super, schöne Sonne, kalt und ein dünne Schneeauflage. Ich schätze es waren bestimmt 60 - 70 Biker am Start. Ein Foto aller Teilnehmer habe ich auf unsere HP gestellt. Es gibt weitere Fotos auf der HP der Fa.Schneider-Sports. 
Nächstes Jahr musst du mal früher ins Bett gehen oder von der Party direkt zur Fuchskaute kommen.

Uwe


----------



## EvoOlli (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich wäre ja schon mal bei einer eurer Sonntagstouren mitgefahren, aber ihr startet ja immer so früh :-( Sonntags ist normalerweise mein 'Endlich-Ausschlafen-Tag". 
Aber ich kann mir ja fürs neue Jahr vornehmen, auch Sonntags früh aufzustehen....dann klappts vielleicht mal.

Gruß

EvoOlli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-frickhofen (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi EvoOlli,

früh fahren wir doch nur im Sommer. Jetzt im Winter gehts doch erst ab 9:00 Uhr los. Mittlerweile haben wir Biker, die aus dem Rheingau oder dem Taunus in den Westerwald zum biken kommen. 
Wenn du uns deinen Wohnort nennst, holen wir dich mal dort ab, wenn es passt. Dann kannste länger schlafen. 

Bis dann

Uwe


----------



## EvoOlli (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

das hört sich ja richtig nett an. Ich wohne in Alpenrod, aber es ist kein Problem für mich, bei Euch vorbeizukommen. Ich denke, wir werden das dann Anfang nächsten Jahres mal in Angriff nehmen.


Gruß

EvoOlli


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi EvoOlli,

ok., mir freun`uns schon. Bis dann. Schau einfach auf unsere HP unter Bike-Treff. Dann siehst du was wir für eine Tour planen.

Uwe


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (31. Dezember 2003)

Wie versprochen ist heute ein kleiner Bildbericht vom Weihnachts-DH von der Fuchskaute online gegangen. Ihr findet ihn unter

http://www.mtb-frickhofen.de/highlights_start.htm

Bis dann und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Uwe


----------



## Principia (2. Januar 2004)

schöner bericht & fotos....

den rothaarsteigtour - bericht finde ich auch klasse. bin des öfteren auf der WW - schleife unterwegs. geht ja fast an meiner haustüre vorbei 
4800hm sind echt der hammer hätte ich nicht gedacht.
bin ja auch meist nur bis zum jagdberg usw... unterwegs.

gruzz michael


----------

